
Ask HN: Best quantum programming framework to learn? - dwg465
I have some background in quantum mechanics and programming and am looking to get into quantum programming. There seem to be a lot of frameworks out there (QisKit from IBM, Forest from Rigetti, Cirq from Google, and Q# from Microsoft).<p>What are the tradeoffs with each? Does it matter which I learn?
======
bchip
D-Wave Leap is pretty neat:
[https://docs.dwavesys.com/docs/latest/leap.html](https://docs.dwavesys.com/docs/latest/leap.html)

I recommend checking it out.

